# Monte Carlo - How easy?



## jcmv4792

I've been recommended monte carlo as an easy low-tech plant for carpeting..however I'm also reading that this is pretty hard to carpet in low-tech.

Could you guys post your low-tech setups with some monte carlo in it? And is "low-light" enough light for this plant?


----------



## jcmv4792

bump


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

It's your best shot at a low tech carpet for sure unless you want to go with java moss or somethin.. Monte carlo is an easy one and doesn't require too much light. It may take a while but it's very possible.


----------



## jcmv4792

Mikeygmzmg said:


> It's your best shot at a low tech carpet for sure unless you want to go with java moss or somethin.. Monte carlo is an easy one and doesn't require too much light. It may take a while but it's very possible.


Do you have any photos to share how it looks like in a low tech? Just wondering since it seems like most carpet plants grow taller in low tech/low light situations than in high-tech.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg

I don't man.. My aquarium is high tech but I do notice it growing even in shaded areas.


----------



## seds

I've never had micranthemum tweedei but for any but a tiny tank I would recommend dwarf saggitaria for foreground. It's quite easy to grow for me and I have hard water, low light.


----------



## JMN16150

Ditto on Dwarf sag, but I like the look of my hermianthus glomeratus carpet too, like M. tweedei, but it grows more horizontal in lower tech tanks, like mines, which means you have to trim it to keep it short
mine is a low tech, high-ish light.


----------



## uheartmoi

How did this work out for you?


----------



## mooncon1

I have it in a low tech 10 gallon shrimp tank and it does good.I put it in my low tech 75 gallon shrimp tank and it just wont take hold and grow,it is alive and my take off and start growing some day time will tell.I tried it in my high tech 150 gallon discus tank and it never had a chance the discus and plecos are just to big I cant keep it in the substrate.


----------



## dzega

it does not need high light, but rich substrate is a must imo.


----------



## Raek

I had some leftover MC from a Iwagumi style tank and just put 2-3 stems into my normal tank. No co2, added ferts whatsoever and just gravel. Lightning is the standard LED in the Expert 30 (SF) with a added LED bar for yellow/red. It is getting runners and growing along nicely, just really slow. I would say that it is the best/easiest lowtech plant to carpet. 

This is a photo from my (very messy, pre cleanup,) tank in which I planted 2 tiny stems; 










I think this took about a month or 2, but it came from 2 tiny stems, so its actually not too bad imo. 

This is what it looked like in my mini tank with ADA Soil; 










I planted a lot more MC in the ADA soil tank, but at least youll get an idea what it will look like in a non co2 injected tank. The lighting is some stuff from China, I dont know the exact values of the lighting. All I know that after about 8 weeks there was a brown algae explosion and most MC started to melt, so I tear it down.


----------



## thatg33kgirl

Its growing great for me in my dry start tank- I'm even going to be buying more this weekend! Dwarf baby tears on the other hand... not so much!

So I recommend it. I like the way it looks as a carpet plant.


----------

